# Front head rests 2010 335d



## spacegeek (Mar 16, 2008)

Do the front head rests on a 335d come all the way out? I got sheepskin seatcovers, and I need to remove the headrests to install the covers... I'm able to remove the rear seat ones, but maybe I'm just being lame with the front ones?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Front ones are the Active headrests..not sure that they do, mate.


----------



## spacegeek (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay so I discovered the front headrests are *not* removable. Note this if anyone is purchasing seat covers!

But I do have a happy ending to this little story. Ordered very very nice sheepskin covers for my front seats from Randy at www.classicsheepskin.com
The ones that arrived didn't have velcro at the top to fit over the headrests. Randy was going to have me ship the covers back for modification, but instead he referred me to his partner who has a shop relatively close to me in Northridge, CA. They helped me out this morning and in 30 minutes, they'd modified and installed the covers and I was driving to work!

The sheepskin softens the sport mode ride somewhat, which I wanted. Also, I'm not that tall (5'5", female) so I get about another 1/2" of height with the covers too. Finally they look and feel great too.

Anyway, all's well that end's well.


----------



## Engine66 (Feb 2, 2010)

spacegeek said:


> Okay so I discovered the front headrests are *not* removable. Note this if anyone is purchasing seat covers!
> 
> But I do have a happy ending to this little story. Ordered very very nice sheepskin covers for my front seats from Randy at www.classicsheepskin.com
> The ones that arrived didn't have velcro at the top to fit over the headrests. Randy was going to have me ship the covers back for modification, but instead he referred me to his partner who has a shop relatively close to me in Northridge, CA. They helped me out this morning and in 30 minutes, they'd modified and installed the covers and I was driving to work!
> ...


Nice to hear about a happy ending. I have had quality sheepskins on almost all my vehicles and was planning on a pair for the 335d I ordered. One thing I recall on my previous 740i and 540i both with sport seats, was that the skins made the seat bottom bolsters a little intrusive on my legs...but they are comfortable and save the seat from wear. :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a thread in the 3 series forum about looking for sear covers that work with active headrests. Within that thread I posted a link to a company that told me their covers will work. I was not looking for sheepskin ones so not sure if they sell those as well. I ultimately got nothing but was because my reason for looking became invalid.


----------

